# how do you reset min/max/avg temps



## dubcat (Apr 6, 2005)

in the temperature monitoruning settings screen you can see the min/max/avg temps.  How do you reset all of these to zero?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2005)

at the moment restart atitool


----------



## dubcat (Apr 6, 2005)

thanks.. that works..


----------

